# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Imposta sostitutiva L. 388/2000

## seta

Un mio cliente che nel corso del 2005 ha aperto la P.IVA con l'opzione per l'applicazione dell'imposta sostitutiva per le nuove iniziative imprenditoriali, con il 01/12/2006 ha cambiato il codice attività.
Premesso che dal 01/12/2006 fino a fine anno non ha prodotto ricavi, le domande sono:
1)  decade già dal 2006 dal regime sostitutivo ed applica la tassazione normale Irpef?
2) per quanto riguarda lo studio di settore, visto che le due attività sono ricomprese in due studi diversi, risulta escluso? Quale codice indico? 
Ringrazio in anticipo chi mi vorrà dare qualche chiarimento. 
Ciao

----------


## Trentatre trentini

> Un mio cliente che nel corso del 2005 ha aperto la P.IVA con l'opzione per l'applicazione dell'imposta sostitutiva per le nuove iniziative imprenditoriali, con il 01/12/2006 ha cambiato il codice attività.
> Premesso che dal 01/12/2006 fino a fine anno non ha prodotto ricavi, le domande sono:
> 1)  decade già dal 2006 dal regime sostitutivo ed applica la tassazione normale Irpef?
> 2) per quanto riguarda lo studio di settore, visto che le due attività sono ricomprese in due studi diversi, risulta escluso? Quale codice indico? 
> Ringrazio in anticipo chi mi vorrà dare qualche chiarimento. 
> Ciao

  1) Non esiste una specifica causa di decadenza dal forfettino legata al cambiamento nel tipo di attività svolta. Quindi nel caso specifico si dovrebbe poter applicare il forfettino fino alla fine del triennio (questa è l'opinione diffusa tra i più)
2) Il cambiamento nel codice attività equivale all'ipotesi di cessazione/inizio dell'attività nel corso dell'anno. Quindi si dovrebbe poter indicare a scelta: 
- il codice relativo all'inizio dell'attività (no compilazione studi; si compilazione modelli INE), oppure
- il codice relativo alla cessazione dell'attività (si compilazione studi ai soli fini statistici, no compilazione modelli INE).
Claudio.

----------


## maria bonaria5727

L'unico caso, che ho trovato, in cui sono state espresse delle opinioni dagli esperti , hanno riguardato il caso in cui un professionista in forfettino, dopo un anno dall'inizio dell'attività ha superato l'esame di abilitazione e si è iscritto all'albo. In tal caso si ritiene che l'iscrizione non ostacola il forfettino  perchè non si tratta di un mutamento radicale dell'attività svolta in origine ma solo di una sua naturale evoluzione.

----------


## seta

Ringrazio entrambi per il contributo. 
Anche da altri fonti sembra che il cambio del codice attività non faccia decadere dal regime agevolato. Sto cercando qualcosa di ufficiale che mi confermi il tutto (circolari, risoluzioni, articoli, ecc) :Confused:   
Nel caso specifico il contribuente avrebbe tutti i vantaggi a uscire dal RFA in quanto il reddito prodotto è stato molto basso e la tassazione irpef (per effetto della no-tax area) sarebbe più vantaggiosa.
In un caso analogo negli anni scorsi l'ADE mi aveva detto che la scelta era vincolante per tutto il triennio e quindi non c'era alcuna possibilità.
Sapete se è cambiato qualcosa o c'è stato qualche chiarimento in merito?

----------


## maria bonaria5727

Nel Provvedimento  dell'Agenzia delle Entrate del 14-03-2001 paragrafo 2 . Comunicazioni relative al regime fiscale agevolato  al punto 2.2  viene citato:
"La scelta operata  vincola il contribuente alla sua concreta applicazione per almeno un periodo d'imposta è può essere revocata, dandone comunicazione ad un ufficio locale dell' Agenzia delle Entrate, utilizzando il modello di cui al punto 2.1". 
Saluti

----------


## seta

> Nel Provvedimento  dell'Agenzia delle Entrate del 14-03-2001 paragrafo 2 . Comunicazioni relative al regime fiscale agevolato  al punto 2.2  viene citato:
> "La scelta operata  vincola il contribuente alla sua concreta applicazione per almeno un periodo d'imposta è può essere revocata, dandone comunicazione ad un ufficio locale dell' Agenzia delle Entrate, utilizzando il modello di cui al punto 2.1". 
> Saluti

  Ti ringrazio per il riferimento al provvedimento. 
Saluti

----------

